

Yo Problems - m52go
http://www.yoproblems.com

======
onuryavuz
>You'll be bundled into groups of people who have similar problems, and
entrepreneurs wanting to reach your problem group will need to pitch us their
solution and convince us it will be effective for you.

How do you bundle people into groups? Manually? How scalable is this?

>If we come across someone with a worthy solution, we'll put you in touch.

How? Do you have database of experts or what?

~~~
m52go
> How do you bundle people into groups? Manually? How scalable is this?

At first, we'll use intelligence. Then as we scale, we'll use more
intelligence.

> How? Do you have database of experts or what?

There's a huge amount of subjectivity in this. No number of experts can remove
that.

At this point, we haven't put a whole lot of thought into scalability. This is
a parody after all, albeit a serious one.

